

Starting Salaries but New York Tastes - jaydub
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/25/nyregion/25scrimp.html?em&ex=1211947200&en=55c9e65d2921fa66&ei=5087%0A

======
jsackmann
I suppose these articles are inevitable, but man, they can be stupid. In the
recent past, I've lived on less than $2k/month in New York in a decent
apartment and eating--whoa!--three meals a day. I think I could get down to
$1500/month or so without too much trouble. And my rent isn't much less than
some of the numbers mentioned in the article.

But cutting costs means I'd have to drink less! The horror!

